# Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen



## ChrissyI (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo, da an unserem Urlaubsort auf einer niederländischen Insel wahrscheinlich keine Maden zu bekommen sind, möchte ich mir welche von hier mitnehmen. Wie kriege ich die Viecher möglichst lange haltbar und was kann man machen, damit sie eine längere Autofahrt im warmen Auto unbeschadet überleben? 
Kühltasche ist keine echte Lösung, weil meine Frau dadrin Lebensmittel transportiert und Amok läuft, wenn ich meine Maden da reinpacke. Würde ein Eisbeutel gehen, oder hab ich dann tiefgefrorene Maden. Bin gespannt auf Eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Wie wär's mit einer 2. Kühltasche/-box für deine Köder  |kopfkrat

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## NickAdams (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Entweder zweite Kühltasche mit Kühlelementen - müssen ja nicht gefroren sein - oder eine elektrische Kühlbox aus dem Baumarkt, die über Zigarettenanzünder betrieben wird. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Die Maden würde ich als erstes waschen und im Sieb trocknen lassen. Dann brauchst du eine formstabile, vernünftige Madendose, das kann auch eine Frischhalte-/ Tupperdose sein, die anständig schließt und mit Lüftungslöchern versehen ist.
Die Dose sollte eine möglichst große Fläche haben, so dass die Maden im Idealfall nicht übereinander liegen, sondern nur nebeneinander.
Das ist wichtig, weil die Tierchen durch ihr Gewusel viel Wärme erzeugen, in Folge dessen zu schwitzen beginnen und damit Ammoniak ausscheiden. Erreicht die Ammoniakkonzentration einen gewissen Schwellwert, beginnen sich die Maden zu verpuppen.
In der Natur, wird die Ammoniakkonzentration nämlich nur dann so hoch, wenn sich die Maden untereinander zu Nahe kommen und das bedeutet für die Made, dass die Nahrung ausgegangen ist. 
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist die Made normal so weit entwickelt, dass sie reif ist sich zu verpuppen. 
Ist sie es nicht, wie es bei der schlechten Hälterung durch den Angler sein kann, tut sie es trotzdem, eine Art Notreife.
Dabei sondert die erste Made, die sich verpuppt einen Duftstoff/Hormon ab, dass den anderen signalisiert, dass sie sich auh verpuppen sollen. Es beginnt dann die Kettenreaktion, die jeder Angler kennt.
Dagegen hilft nur:
- Maden vor dem Hältern waschen(Ammoniak runterwaschen)
- Maden so hältern, dass sie sich möglichst wenig berühren, weder über- noch nebeneinander
- Maden gut kühl halten(ideal 1-4°C)
- sehr saugfähiges Substrat verwenden und diese möglichst oft tauschen. Das Substrat sollte bei Kontakt mit Nässe nicht kleben(daher ist Weizenmehl z.B. ungeeignet). In Betracht kommt zerstoßenes Katzenstreu, feine Sägespäne, Maismehl...
- Dose für die Maden sollte ventiliert/belüftet sein


Für deinen Fall, würde ich ne feste Dose nehmen, zur Not ohne Löcher, darin als Substrat, was ich bereits nannte.
Die Dose 3- 5 Seiten dick/stark in Zeitungspapier einwickeln. Um das Päckchen (Ober- und Unterseite der Dose) je einen Frischhaltebeutel mit Eis.
Um das Päckchen aus Zeitungspapier und Eis, kommt ordentlich Alufolie, mit der glänzenden Seite nach innen.
Darum dann nochmal richtig fett Zeitungspapier und wieder ne Ladung Alufolie und darum wieder Zeitungspapier.
Je mehr Schichten du im Wechsel machst, je besser bleibt die Sache kühl.
Zum Schluß, kreuzweise Tesa drum und fertig ist das.
Du wirst dich wundern, wie saugut, so ein Päckchen die Kälte innen hält.


----------



## gründler (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Hatte ich neulich erst in anderen trööt erklärt.

Alle Großhändler versenden ihre Maden nur noch Vakumverpackt und Verschweißt.

Das geht auch für Privat,zieh die Maden Vakum und verschließe/verschweiße sie gut so das sie Vakum bleiben,in NL angekommen machst du sie auf und wartest 1-2 Std.

Mit ner Kühlttasche...etc.geht natürlich auch.

lg


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

bei 3-2-1 ne lütte Kühltasche für 5-6 € kaufen, 1-2 Kühlelemente rein und jut is das :m


----------



## omnimc (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

alles falsch sorry sensitfischer soviel wollte ich nicht lesen ;-)

bei discunter gibt es kühltaschen an der kasse für eine mark.

auf eis bringt den posierlichen tierchen nüscht,dir aber den vorteil das sie sich nicht im gewässergrund eingraben. also zu kalt ist auch blöd.

naße zeitung und ein bis akkus oder wie neulich hier stand pet flasche oder tetrapack einfrieren und dieses als kühlung benutzen.

maden vorher ein wenig mit sägespänen bestreuen,frisches mitnehmen maden auspacken spülen frisches mehl drauf fertig.

laß mal hören welche version du erfolgreich umsetzen konntest und bitte bilder vom fang. ;-)

schönen urlaub.


----------



## omnimc (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

oder du machst es wie der opa von wusel. in die mundhöhle weiß ja nicht wieviel da rein passen ;-) und dann ist stau auch blöd wenn du nicht vorne fährst.


----------



## 911 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*



gründler schrieb:


> Hatte ich neulich erst in anderen trööt erklärt.
> 
> Alle Großhändler versenden ihre Maden nur noch Vakumverpackt und Verschweißt.
> 
> ...



Ja, vakuumieren geht. Wie lange allerdings kann ich nicht sagen. Mosella hat ne Zeit lang die Maden vakuumiert geliefert, allerdings ist das in letzter Zeit seltenst der Fall. Vielleicht gabs zuviele Reklamationen...


----------



## Dunraven (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

In Holland kaufen, wenn es die auf der Insel nicht gibt kommst Du vorher trotzdem doch an genug Läden vorbei.

Dann gibt es noch Madenbeutel die einige Leute zwecks Kühlung am Außenspiegel befestigen um ihre Maden frisch zu halten. Ich würde aber auch zur zweiten Kühlbox raten. Die kannst Du immer brauchen.


----------



## steffen1 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Nimm doch eine Styropurbox....kostet nix. Kühlbox mit rein, Spalt zwischen Deckel und Box mit Klebeband umwickeln...fertig.


MFG


----------



## ChrissyI (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, es wird wohl eine zweite billige Kühltasche werden  und ich werde die Tierchen regelmässig spülen um das Ammoniak abzuwaschen. Das hatte ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Vakuumverpackte Maden kann ich mir auch nicht so richtig vorstellen, die müssen doch irgendwie auch atmen.


----------



## hf22 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

MOIN, MOIN, für den transport nehme ich immer einen Madenbeutel und hänge ihn an den Außenspiegel, klappt super.


----------



## Downbeat (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*



hf22 schrieb:


> MOIN, MOIN, für den transport nehme ich immer einen Madenbeutel und hänge ihn an den Außenspiegel, klappt super.


Du willst uns veräppeln!?


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*



ChrissyI schrieb:


> Vakuumverpackte Maden kann ich mir auch nicht so richtig vorstellen, die müssen doch irgendwie auch atmen.


 

Moin

Nein die brauchen nicht dauerhaft Atmen,die halten bis zu 3-4 tage Vakum aus,ich habe hier immer bis zu 10-20 liter im Keller,und ich bekomme sie regelmässig Vakum gezogen,und gebe sie z.t.Vakum gezogen weiter.


Probier es mit ner Handvoll aus wenn magst.


lg


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Du willst uns veräppeln!?


 
Nein auch das ist keine Verasche,einige Stipper die auf Wettkämpfen fahren hängen ihre Leinenbeutel aussen an die Auto-Spiegel,der Fahrtwind kühlt sie runter.

Muss nur gut gesichert sein sonst liegen sie evtl.auf der Strasse.


Ps: Wer mehr über Maden wissen möchte,einfach mal meine beiträge durchsuchen zum thema Madenzucht Madenfärben...etc.  


lg


----------



## Downbeat (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Ja, das mit dem Fahrtwind leuchtet mir ja ein, aber gut sichern ist wohl Pflicht.

Ich mache mir halt meine Gedanken was den Verkehr angeht. Wenn Leute nicht einmal merken wenn ihnen bei 120 auf der AB der Auspufftopf abfällt und lose Ziegelsteine auf dem Anhänger oder ungesicherte Fahrräder im offenen Kofferraum transportiert werden, erscheint mir ein Madenbeutel am Aussenspiegel doch eher als Unsitte.

Im übrigen halte ich das Transportieren in Kühlboxen und vakuumiert doch für sinnvoller, da man die Aktivität der Maden besser einschätzen kann.


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Wenn du nen Madenbeutel am Spiegel hast,guckst du Automatisch immer öfter drauf ob noch alles stimmt,und hast ihn immer im Blickfeld,ich mach das auch net aber gibt es einige Stipper die Schwören drauf.

Wie gesagt Kühler oder Vakum,und wenn Vakum dann auch nicht mitten in die Sonne legen,zumindestens nicht auf Dauer. Das können se dann auch nicht ab.

lg


----------



## omnimc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*



gründler schrieb:


> Nein auch das ist keine Verasche,einige Stipper die auf Wettkämpfen fahren hängen ihre Leinenbeutel aussen an die Auto-Spiegel,der Fahrtwind kühlt sie runter.
> 
> Muss nur gut gesichert sein sonst liegen sie evtl.auf der Strasse.
> 
> ...


 

bei 180 km/h erfrieren die doch.|kopfkrat
dann lieber ne alte thermoskanne.


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*



omnimc schrieb:


> bei 180 km/h erfrieren die doch.|kopfkrat
> dann lieber ne alte thermoskanne.


 
Ich glaube bei 25-30grad im Sommer erreicht auch der Fahrtwind nicht unter 0 grad,wenn doch hat man sich wohl verfahren und ist statt in Venlo am Nordpole gelandet 

Ich halte alle Maden/Pinkies bei 0-2 grad,erfroren ist mir dabei noch keine.

lg


----------



## Dunraven (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Die Frage nach der Verasche hatte ich schon erwartet als ich das auf der ersten Seite erwähnt habe. 
Ist aber, wie ja schon gesagt wurde, eine Technik die teils sehr beliebt ist für den Transport. Ich würde trotzdem, wie schon gesagt, erst einmal schauen ob nicht ein Angelladen auf dem Weg liegt und die dann dort in Holland kaufen. Dann ist die Strecke die du sie transportieren musst ja nicht mehr sehr weit und jeder größere Laden hat einen Shop.


----------



## AlexDozer (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Wieviele Stunden/Tage halten denn gewaschene Maden länger?


----------



## Downbeat (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Maden transportfähig und haltbar machen*

Kommt drauf an was die schon auf dem Buckel haben, ich würd sagen bei guter Quali am Tag des Erwerbs und sofortigem waschen bis zu 2 Wochen länger.


----------

